# Dog trainer needed



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find one?

If you are one, PM me with your info.

Thanks.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

sarahrqe said:


> Does anyone know where I can find one?
> 
> If you are one, PM me with your info.
> 
> Thanks.


I know an ex police dog trainer working in Hurghada. Where are you?


----------



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

Unfortunately Im in Cairo! Too bad because you would be perfect!


----------

